# Web Development > JavaScript Prototype "Undefined" Problem

## Kirkingly

Well, I was hoping that someone would be able to crack it for me, I have spent quite some time checking various other files, using various components to find the solution, but I have found not one

The problem is on my website:

www . horisonz . co . uk

Pages work fine, until you go onto a topic, whereby prototype is used, and the shoutbox (When logged in) prints lots of undefined. I have no idea what is causing this, I can't find anything myself, i check through functions to check if prototype and my one could be clashing, but I can't say I found much

Could somebody possibly enlighten me as to what is going on or where abouts the mis-match might be

Thank you a lot,
Kirk

----------


## n2lose

Hi Kirk, 
I think this problem is object equal null, You should check some object when init some functions used. if object is null you can assign default value or return to exit function.

----------

